# New milking parlor



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

DH finally did it. I have electricity in the milking parlor and barn. We started a fire hung out in the milking parlor and trimmed goat feet. I was thinking about hanging pictures of nigerian bucks on the door in front of the milk stand lil eye candy for the girls


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks cozy.

Love the beefcake for the ladies! :cheers:


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Ooooo. I like it


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

WOW I'm so jealous . Heat and electricity nice job good DH.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> DH finally did it. I have electricity in the milking parlor and barn. We started a fire hung out in the milking parlor and trimmed goat feet. I was thinking about hanging pictures of nigerian bucks on the door in front of the milk stand lil eye candy for the girls


LOL!!! I spit my milk out at this!! Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW a fire place in the barn??? WOW you are lucky.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy wife, happy life. It's just cold in Northern NH to not have heat.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol!! I just reread your post about the eye candy! It still made me laugh!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You know a buck calender in the barn may not be a bad thing. Dress them up in costumes, like firemen, and cowboys...


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice! A wood stove even, that is a dream!


----------

